# Looking for Friends



## ArabRose (May 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm living in United States but will be moving to Maadi in August.
I'm originally from Singapore, is there anyone out here who is from Singapore or Malaysia?


----------



## racecar (Jul 10, 2009)

*Egypt*



ArabRose said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm living in United States but will be moving to Maadi in August.
> I'm originally from Singapore, is there anyone out here who is from Singapore or Malaysia?


Hi, I am from the US and live in Maadi. Maadi is a nice place to live. I have been told there are people here from Singapore but have not met them yet. 
If you need help finding a flat, let me know. It took me 2 months to find a good person to show me around.


----------

